
Russia Unveils Coronavirus Vaccine - theawesomekhan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/russia-unveils-coronavirus-vaccine-claiming-victory-in-global-race-before-final-testing-is-complete/2020/08/11/792f8a54-d813-11ea-a788-2ce86ce81129_story.html
======
georgiatestprep
It'll be great for all countries and will be consider as a boon if it works

